# Paul's co-workers - sunergois



## Pergamum (Nov 29, 2008)

What can we learn about Paul's fellow-workers?

Who were they? What tasks did they perform? What were their relationships to local churches? How did they relate to one another and also to the churches to which they ministered?

Does Paul's practice have any implications for us today?


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 29, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What can we learn about Paul's fellow-workers?
> 
> Who were they? What tasks did they perform? What were their relationships to local churches? How did they relate to one another and also to the churches to which they ministered?
> 
> Does Paul's practice have any implications for us today?



About the only question of yours that you are asking for which we have any data at all is the "who were they" question. It is also clear that among some of the tasks they performed must have been letter carrying for Paul, hosting church gatherings in their homes, and other carrying of burdens. There truly is VERY little that we can answer of your questions.

All the other questions, since we have no Scriptural data concerning it, should be left alone. Mere speculation is all we can do, and that is something to be avoided.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2008)

Ah, cop out - we speculate all the time.


I think there's enough data to mine from Acts to tell us SOMETHING!


----------

